# Treadmill



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi all, im after a treadmill for the house... any Idea of some good models for around the £350 mark

Thanks


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

I've just bought a reebok z9 new for £500 which I think is quite good and good conditioned second hand ones go for £300-£400 on eBay. Worth a look.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

E bay mate or gumtree.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ppiddy said:


> I've just bought a reebok z9 new for £500 which I think is quite good and good conditioned second hand ones go for £300-£400 on eBay. Worth a look.


cheers mate, where did you buy it new??


----------



## ppiddy (May 12, 2013)

Argos. Not set it up yet as need to get it upstairs and its 85kg but will do shortly. It also comes pretty much set up.


----------

